# Broad Head flight at 60 yards



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I had to retune this year due to new strings and cables. I have my fixed blade BH's shooting with FP's out to 50 yards, but when I move back to 60, they hit like 12" high. Could it be that I am raising my arm for distence and that is effecting the flight or sight? Do you need to start bending back at the hip on longer shots? If it's just the bow, I know how to fix it but this is a lot of change in arrow flight for just 10 yards. I would hate to adjust the bow when it was the indian in the first place.

Ches.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

It does not sound like it could be your bow... if you are getting good groups at 60 with FTs. 
It is much more likely that it is some small inconsistancy in your form that doesn't show up with FTs. Your grip can effect BH flight in a big way!
I've been there! After a lot more practice, you may find that your BHs are flying good at 60 yards... but now they don't group with your FTs at 70!
You have to remember that broadheads are much more touchy than FTs.
If you want to get real good at shooting a bow... just try shooting fixed blade BHs at long range. It will show you everything you're doing wrong in a hurry!
Keep practicing... that's all you can do.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

da shoe is right that we sometimes have a different approach to shooting broadheads that field points. We get it in our heads that they are different, so the tiny parts of our form change enough to get different points of impact. Not so much a problem when we are shooting at close range or at targets, but it can be disasterous when shooting at real animals at longer ranges. If this is form related, more long range practice mixing field points and broadheads may get your head to treat them both the same.

One other thing to look at it fletching. Do you have exactly the same fletching on your BH's as the field points? At longer range, a little more drag can cause significant differences in arrow flight. I don't understand the math, but when an arrow slows past a certain speed, the aerodynamics change and make the arrow less stable. The Easton Tuning Guide has some information on this. Higher FOC can help with this, but I don't know to what degree or how to go about finding optimal FOC. 

Allen


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep, it is the indian. Shot again last night, FBBH's started getting closer to FP's at 60, maybe only 3-4" high now. It's something that I am doing but I can't put my finger on it. I shoot with a Timberline No-Peep vs. a string peep so I know my grip is correct, or at least consistant. It may be just in my head. I will keep working on it. Thanks. Oh, and I fletch all my arrows the same and use a ASD on both ends prior to build and on insert end after.

Ches.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

It may just be that you are starting to get at least closer to the edge of your comfort zone and just putting more into the broad head arrow the the fps so it's making that arrow go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

